
I used to be tired all the time too. Segmented sleep solved that - globalgoat
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/apr/05/tired-segmented-sleep-night
======
averageJoeCoder
I believe going camping could correct most people's bad sleep habits, and
revert them to their primordial state, in sync with circadian rythm.This
article only outlines how did some people in mid-ages sleep, not by any means
how did our hunter-gatherer ancestors sleep, if that is what you are looking
for.

